# problema con mp3 player



## usarioma (Ene 10, 2007)

hola
tengo un problema
el anterior dia me fui de fiesta y cuando ya estaba con unas copas de mas hize caer mi mp3 player sony(no el sonny walkman ,solo sony) y creo que cayo en el barro o el agua,(mi amigo lo encontro tirado despues de un rato) hasta ahora no lo prendi ni lo conecte a la pc ,tengo miedo que le haya entrado agua y haga corte ,queria destaparlo pero es dificil,no tiene ni tornillos ni nada, queria ver si talves algunas partes estan ensarradas o con barro de ser asi como lo limpio?talvez un liquido especial?
mi mp3 es parecido a este:





es el mismo modelo ,pero dice sony, como hago? si le llego agua o barro adentro puede ser q se haya arruinado?


----------



## THE NIGHTERROR (Ene 13, 2007)

Si puedes destaparlo sin dañar la carcasa entonces te sugiero que lo "laves" con alcohol isopropilico y lo seque con un ventilador o alguna fuente de aire a temperatura ambiente. No se te ocurra meterle una secadora de pelo porque entonces le estarás dando sepultura de forma inmediata y sin posibilidad de resucitarlo, después de un buen tiempo de secado intenta prenderlo o conectarlo a tu PC.


----------



## theroberts79 (Ene 25, 2007)

mira algo eh estado viendo sobre estos aparatitos te dejo una pagina donde puedes ver como abrirlo

http://www.s1mp3.org/en/docs_deadrec.php


----------

